# Mỹ phẩm hội an chính hãng



## Trương Thuý An (11/12/21)

*Mỹ phẩm hội an chính hãng *xách tay nhiều sản phẩm như:
Nước hoa : chanel , CK , burberry , versace , doir ..
Kem chống nắng : lo roche posay, cien sun, vichy, neutrogen, avene, sunsense
Tẩy trang, nước hoa hồng : lo roche posay, cosmia
Sữa rửa mặt: chantelle, cerave, cetaphil, la roche posay, thursday , cien
Serum: lanopearl , chantelle, loreal paris, eaoron,
Mặt nạ: eaoron, innisfree 
Tất cả sản phẩm bên shop đầy đủ hoá đơn và video mua hàng tại store nên nàng yên tâm sử dụng nhé.
Cùng *Mỹ phẩm Hội An* tìm hiểu thêm nhá.
Ngoài mỹ phẩm ra, chúng mình còn có thực phẩm chức năng và nước hoa hàng chuẩn nữa.
Đảm bảo về mặt chất lượng luôn ạ, sau đây là một số mặt hàng tiêu biểu của Shop mình
BLACKMORES Glucosamine – trị thoái hóa, viêm xương khớp của Úc.
Giúp giảm viêm, sưng và giảm cơn đau do viêm xương khớp.
Tạo chất nhờn, giảm hao mòn sụn, điều trị hiệu quả thoái hóa.
Giảm xưng phù, cải thiện các hoạt động của xương khớp.
Là món quà ý nghĩa dành cho gia đình
Về *mỹ phẩm hội an*
Địa chỉ: 245 Cửa đại - hội an
Hotline: 0905 864474 - 090 567 1828
Website: Mỹ phẩm hội an xách tay chính hãng - Mỹ Phẩm Hội An


----------

